# Cookbooks on Kindle?



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

I have had my Kindle for over a year. This year I plan on moving (from a 3 bedroom house to a small apartment) as well as 'minimizing' and getting rid of some things. One of those things is 'books' - I've pretty much gone completely digital on a 'buying new books' front, with the exception of....cookbooks. yeah yeah I know everyone likes to touch, feel, etc. cookbooks, and I do to, but I'm wondering if anyone has had any 'good' experiences with any specific cookbook in ebook format. 

I have a 50$ Kindle giftcard burning a hole....


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I couldn't give up my books, not just cookbooks. As to going electronic for cookbooks, that too would be very difficult as my favorite cookbooks are largely out of print and not likely to be available soon in e-formats. Not that I have experience with any of these in e-format, but they are books/authors I would consider.

For current work, I'd look at Cook's Illustrated line of books and their related PBS franchise books. I'm particularly fond of their Baking Illustrated book.

Current Authors, probably along these lines:

Grace Young, Eileen Lin Fei Lo, Fuschia Dunlop----All for Chinese

Lidia Bastianich, Nick Stellino

Bruce Aidell's sausage book. Michael Ruhlman has a number I'd enjoy too.

Damon Fowler for southern food. There's another cookbook, Real Cajun that was pretty good too.

Diane Kochilas for Greek food.

And reading between the lines, I hope the move is good for you. We need to see more of you here.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks, yeah I don't expect to go completely digital, just looking to do so where I can. Between my kindle and my wifes iPad it would be awesome to get a few good cookbooks on there. While I'm not going back to really 'convert' any cookbooks, I'm certainly going to pay more attention to any new cookbooks I buy in digital format.

as for the move. should be a good one!

As for out of print stuff, just wait for it to be REALLY old!

check this out http://www.publicdomaintreasurehunt...oric-american-public-domain-cookbook-project/

http://digital.lib.msu.edu/projects/cookbooks/html/browse.html


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I don't know that I'd really want my kindle hanging out in the kitchen while I'm cooking.  Too many chances for it to get damaged or stuff spilled on it.  While I love my kindle, there are certain types of books that really need to be in "book" form, for me, and cookbooks are one of them.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I suspect that as the devices become more popular, we will see an increase in the variety of cookbooks that can be downloaded. However, not all cookbooks are available in e-format at this time. While I agree with Pete regarding keeping the reader safe from kitchen mishaps, there are a couple of cookbooks that I would really like to have in reader format. Not to have them in the kitchen, necessarily, but to have them _with_ me. Space is very limited in our small RV. Nevertheless, I enjoy cooking while we are traveling, and being able to have several cookbooks available would be wonderful. Also, I have several friends who share my passion for cooking. Having a selection of cookbooks in my reader would brighten our discussions. Instead of saying "I know it's in one of my books at home", I could just flip to the appropriate page in the reader...lovely. Also, It would be convenient to have recipes at hand in the grocery store, to know for sure what ingredients & amounts are needed for this or that recipe. This works very well if all your devices communicate with one another. Formats now allow whatever is in the Kindle to be availabe on certain cell phones.

I have a Nook reader, and I'm loving it! HubbyDearest liked mine, so now he has one too. And, because we are in a rural area, with limited public access to WiFi, we now have our own connection (actually relatively inexpensive to do), so we can shop at home, any time we wish.


----------



## brendastarshine (Aug 14, 2010)

much as I love my  new kindle, I wish I had the new Nook Color, specifcally for cookbook &  magazine  pic  viewing!   Dangit!  Missed out by a coupl e months. 

Amazon does not own the technology  for color and apparently it's not going to happen for a long time,  if ever. 

As for keeping  it  clean when in kitchen, I slide it into a  ziploc bag and operate it from outside, no biggie. Will do the same when sailing this summer.

Dont forget you can surf the web on your kindle..I access recipes on my food blog that way, as well as other websites, and also created a Word doc of some recipes I want  handy....and emailed the doc to myslef at my kindle email address...so its stored there forever.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

brendastarshine said:


> ...As for keeping it clean when in kitchen, I slide it into a ziploc bag and operate it from outside, no biggie. Will do the same when sailing this summer...


Even better than a ZipLok, use your vacuum sealer and seal it in a bag, not only stays clean but less chance of water or liquid damage from accidental opening.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

PeteMcCracken said:


> Even better than a ZipLok, use your vacuum sealer and seal it in a bag, not only stays clean but less chance of water or liquid damage from accidental opening.


Until you have to charge it....


----------



## shavy (Jan 6, 2011)

You may want to look at the apps available for your wife's iPad rather than Kindle cookbooks.  I used my iPad (in conjunction with MacGourmet and Epicurious's app) every day in the kitchen as a personal chef.  The format, for cooking, is much better than a converted cookbook would be (and they have the cool advantage of giving nutrition info, reviews, automatic shopping lists, etc).  I do have a few cookbooks that were converted to digital media, and the conversions are always wonky and the results either hard to read or very unpleasant to peruse.  Photos never look as nice as they do in apps or in real cookbooks.   I'd suggest, instead, getting a Kindle version of a book on technique or theory to keep you occupied.


----------



## lakers89 (May 21, 2011)

awesome recommendations!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

phatch said:


> Until you have to charge it....


Um, I take it out of the bag when I'm finished in the kitchen /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------

